# GSP Avatar Request



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey guys. I'm not much of an artist so I was wondering if any of you guys out there had time to make me cool GSP avatar using this photo











I will give points and rep to anyone who can make me the best one.

Thanks

Southpaw447


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here jew go.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks man.


----------

